# South Wales Police and their naughty piggies



## ddraig (Apr 17, 2014)

seems so many SWP get caught and done for all kinds including rape, theft, lying etc etc that it deserves a thread (and probably only tip of iceberg!)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-27066338
these 2 caught by their own! 



> Two South Wales Police officers have been convicted of theft after being caught in an undercover sting by their own force.
> 
> Det Sgt Stephen Phillips stole £250 cash and Det Con Jason Evans took two pens, Cardiff magistrates head.
> 
> The pair were found out when colleagues staged a fake undercover operation at a house in Neath.


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Apr 17, 2014)

two pens?


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 17, 2014)

Metal Malcolm said:


> two pens?


Maybe it was 2 pence


----------



## ddraig (Apr 17, 2014)

Metal Malcolm said:


> two pens?


either no shame, a klepto or both!?


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Apr 17, 2014)

Breaking news... cops are corrupt... Shock horror!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 17, 2014)

no shock here


----------



## 8ball (Apr 17, 2014)

Stationery theft!!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 28, 2014)

12 weeks and 22 weeks is what they got
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-27195354


> Evans, 44, from Cilfrew, was jailed for 12 weeks while Phillips, 45, from Skewen, received 22 weeks.
> 
> Both men face fast-track dismissal proceedings and are expected to lose their police pensions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Greebo (Apr 28, 2014)

ddraig said:


> 12 weeks and 22 weeks is what they got
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-27195354


Combined with the loss of their pensions (AFAIK quite generous) and losing their jobs.  On paper it's a smack on the wrists, but the long term effects are going to hurt.  Deservedly so.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 2, 2014)

13 PCSO's from SWP sacked and 1 resigned for cheating
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-27664571


> Thirteen Police Community Support Officers (PCSO) have been sacked and one has quit after an allegation of cheating in their final exam.
> 
> South Wales Police said the 14 PCSOs were between four and five months into their six-month probationary period.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Nov 20, 2014)

up for accusation of theft of £30,000
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-west-wales-30132874


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2014)

ddraig said:


> up for accusation of theft of £30,000
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-west-wales-30132874


they all seem to need money to buy razors.


----------



## passenger (Nov 20, 2014)

i hope they have a lovely time in prison


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 21, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Combined with the loss of their pensions (AFAIK quite generous) and losing their jobs.  On paper it's a smack on the wrists, but the long term effects are going to hurt.  Deservedly so.



The loss of pensions is really going to hurt. Given their ages and (now) lack of job prospects it'll be difficult for them to build a worthwhile pot again. Hey ho.

And aren't there any fitness requirements for old bill any more?






These two arsewipes are both younger than me and look like a pair of geriatric darts players.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 21, 2014)

makes a change from the creeping horror you get when you notice coppers getting younger


----------



## ddraig (Nov 21, 2014)

they're your standard meat head copper, long service etc = lot of donuts and greggs


----------



## ddraig (Dec 8, 2014)

ddraig said:


> up for accusation of theft of £30,000
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-west-wales-30132874


this lot are denying it
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-west-wales-30383886


----------



## ddraig (Dec 15, 2014)

haha, how daft?
*A police officer who tried to cheat his way out of a speeding ticket by changing his car number plates, has been jailed for three months.*
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-30479468


> But the court heard he sent in photographs of the silver Vauxhall Corsa with new plates customised with a blue GB sign and the Welsh flag, bought for £21 online.
> 
> The father-of-four then wrote to the speed camera unit saying there had been a technical error or another similar car was using the same registration number.
> 
> The jury heard the police officer, a father of four, worked in the covert operations management unit at South Wales Police headquarters in Bridgend.





> *But the prosecution argued he forgot that his car was being filmed every day as he drove it into work.*


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 15, 2014)

ddraig said:


> haha, how daft?
> *A police officer who tried to cheat his way out of a speeding ticket by changing his car number plates, has been jailed for three months.*
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-30479468



So he stuck bent plates on his stepdad's motor and sent pictures of that, saying the captured car (with his stepfathers registration number on), isn't his???

Is that right? 

How does changing the number plate on a car _after_ the offence help?

How did he expect to get away with that?


----------



## passenger (Dec 15, 2014)

Spymaster said:


> So he stuck bent plates on his stepdad's motor and sent pictures of that, saying the captured car (with his stepfathers registration number on), isn't his???
> 
> Is that right?
> 
> ...



Are you saying that the police are thick ?


----------



## ddraig (Dec 15, 2014)

Spymaster said:


> So he stuck bent plates on his stepdad's motor and sent pictures of that, saying the captured car (with his stepfathers registration number on), isn't his???
> 
> Is that right?
> 
> ...


no he got new plates for his own car that he drove to work before and after the offence!

classic init


----------



## Greebo (Dec 15, 2014)

passenger said:


> Are you saying that the police are thick ?


Balance of probability...


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 15, 2014)

ddraig said:


> no he got new plates for his own car that he drove to work before and after the offence!
> 
> classic init



There must be more to it or it's not being reported properly. A kid wouldn't expect it to work. What was he going to do, drive around on the false plates forever hoping not to hear a knock at the door?


----------



## ddraig (Dec 15, 2014)

i've been chuckling at the stupidity of it for a few hours now


----------



## ddraig (Mar 13, 2015)

wtaf!! 
looks like Cardiff but not sure


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 13, 2015)

Defo Cardiff mate.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 13, 2015)

hope they got a big sign saying 'NO DRUGS FOUND, SORRY!'  to put outside if they didn't find any!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Mar 13, 2015)

Still, when the heat dies down a bit they'll do a roaring trade.  Every user in town will know where to go.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 13, 2015)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Still, when the heat dies down a bit they'll do a roaring trade.  Every user in town will know where to go.


yeh the local nick.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 27, 2015)

just a few bad apples
Three 'bad apple' police officers 'stole £30,000 during and after a raid'
they deny it
*Three police officers stole £30,000 taken in a raid, a court has heard*



> He said: “In this country we have a police force which we are proud of.
> 
> “It’s a fundamentally well run and long-established public body comprised of numerous men and women who are expected to carry out their duties to the highest standard.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gromit (Oct 27, 2015)

Interesting that the beginning of this thread was about a sting to stop this sort of thing.
Didn't really act as a deterrent the fact that any raid they go on could be another sting.


----------



## laptop (Oct 27, 2015)

SWP are really unlucky with their hiring, aren't they?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 27, 2015)

it very much appears so


----------



## Gromit (Oct 27, 2015)

Its unfortunate as when it comes to being an equal opportunities employer they are exceptional. SWP is known to be a very gay friendly employer (according to my gay friend who is in the SWP).

Also when it comes to policing sports events both at the Millennium and Cardiff City Stadium they are once again exceptional.  Anyone who has ever been to a Cardiff match hosted by West Midlands, South Yorkshire or the Met police can testify to that.


----------



## beria (Oct 28, 2015)

They can always get a job as a nightwatchman.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 6, 2015)

update of sorts
Money seized by police was 'almost sodden with cocaine', jury told


> *Witness Joedyn Luben never faced charges following the raid, but told the court he found £30,000 missing when his money was returned*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 6, 2015)

ddraig said:


> update of sorts
> Money seized by police was 'almost sodden with cocaine', jury told


Is he saying there was originally £42k in the safe? The story is not very clear...


----------



## ddraig (Nov 6, 2015)

weird init
looks like 13k or is that what the piggies story is maybe


----------



## keybored (Nov 6, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> There must be more to it or it's not being reported properly. A kid wouldn't expect it to work. What was he going to do, drive around on the false plates forever hoping not to hear a knock at the door?


I think what he did was purchase some legitimate replacement plates for the car (with the same registration number) that had some distinguishing features (Welsh flag and blue GB logo).

He then fitted them to the car and took pictures and tried to use that to argue that someone else must be driving around in a similar car and they had cloned his reg. number ("Look, that isn't my car on your speed camera pic because mine has a Welsh flag on the number plate").


----------

